
Why Are Cryptographers Being Denied Entry into the US? - OrgNet
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/why_are_cryptog.html
======
Nasrudith
The spooks and have always hated public Crypto and the professional xenophobes
known as customs officials and border security are part of that apparatus now.
They have long had an absurd anti-cryptography agenda and unchecked power.

Said abuses aren't surprising and won't stop until they get made an example of
in the worst way.

------
rekabis
Those that are denied look to be people who are hard to intimidate and/or
control.

Government loves its backdoors in crypto. Perhaps visa denials are revenge by
the government for not putting back doors in, or building too secure of a
product?

